# Audi Approved Garage's



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Where is a good place to take my Audi in Edinburgh? Its finally going in to get the misfire sorted but just wondered other than Audi Edinburgh can anyone suggest another garage I could use? Although im from Edinburgh I dont use garages down here so none the wiser...

Thanks for any advance 
Jen


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

tbh i use main audi dealer because im still under warrant and free servicing so ive not done much research into other places although my next door neighbour who has a porsche takes his car to http://www.audiservicingedinburgh.com/


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I brought a audi cab in 2004 from the dealership in edinburgh, the cab spent 1.5years in and out audi edinburgh so ill never go back to that one would rather drive to glasgow and leave it with them. So trying to find a place in edinburgh so ill check that out  

I need a couple of things done but a couple of things I can do myself  connectors under seat need replaced and the aerial in the boot needs snipped and rewired and tbh I could replace the maf myself but need the part - these I can do myself but I do need brake pads replaced, oil changed and vdcs reset.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll say it again but only because I can't speak highly enough of them, Star Performance in Fife. I know you said Edin but...

http://starperformance.co.uk/

Award winner's every year since 2004.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

You can get the part i.e. the maf from audi or local TPS http://www.thetradepartsspecialists.co.uk/, most of the jobs you can do yourself, the only big one is reseting the service light and if i was closer i'll do it for you, unless your going ultimate dubs i can do it there for you.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Me change brake pads and my oil - you are aware I'm a girl  yeah TPS have it and if I give old one back I get cash back for it. I've already had the maf off as its really easy to get to. Fingers crossed that small swap will stop the misfire as I've changed coils and spark plugs already. 

Ps cheers for the offer  no UD for me but shall be doing GTI and ED38


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Your doing GTI @ 76 quid for the weekend???

I am aware your a girl, doesn't means your incapable,


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh I'm not camping... Stay at the same hotel every year


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Jen, i own Kinghorn Garage across the water 20 mins towards the coast from Dunfermline. Although not Audi approved if you are struggling to get it sorted your welcome to pop over and my mecanic can vagcom it and have a look :thumb:


----------



## JASON221 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's what i think too .


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I was recommended autohaus edinburgh, down in loanhead.
Had my a3 down there a couple times and more than happy with the service. Not many garages on my list that do work I'm happy with! (in fact, I think the list only has 2 on it!)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah ok that's close by ill look into it. Think I've heard of that place before. Not had time yet to sort something out but Cheers.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Shug said:


> I was recommended autohaus edinburgh, down in loanhead.
> Had my a3 down there a couple times and more than happy with the service. Not many garages on my list that do work I'm happy with! (in fact, I think the list only has 2 on it!)


I was down the bush yesterday at a wee place not sure of the name. Decided to unplug my sensor to see if it made a change and it did so we have decide its defo my maf sensor - they suggested i try cleaning it before buying a new one as the one way valve seems to be working fine (not sure how they can tell...) Was also at a place in loanhead, a alfa specialist - guy who ran it was called stevie really nice chap but silly me forgot to look at tha names of these places!


----------

